
Doing Personal Computer Software Development in the early 80s - soundsop
http://bhanwara.blogspot.com/2008/08/doing-personal-computer-software.html
======
sanj
This doesn't ring true to me.

I've never found any reference to VisiCalc being written in Lisp -- there's no
reference to that at all in either Dan Bricklin's site or Bob Frankston's
site:

<http://www.bricklin.com/visicalc.htm>

<http://www.frankston.com/public/?name=implementingVisicalc>

In fact, I've heard stories about wrangling assembly code to make it work.

Can anyone verify this?

~~~
ken
The above blog post is now #5 on google for "visicalc lisp". If Visicalc was
written in Lisp, it's the best-kept secret of the 1980's.

------
mynameishere
That just got more and more arrogant as it went along.

 _I could have easily rewritten the whole thing in assembly language in
another 4-6 months if really encouraged._

Well, why didn't you do it on the side, quit, and sell it yourself?

------
sprachspiel
That guy compares British rule in India around 1800 with Jewish rule in the US
now. He dismisses the arguments of global warming, based on the claim that
small differences can't cause big ones.

------
sanj
I actually think that this may be an honest mistake. Perhaps the author meant
'c' rather than Lisp.

Still, the unending self-congratulatory tone annoyed me.

------
prakash
what a fantastic story! I am subscribing to this blog. good find soundsop.

